# Political Correctness



## Lumber (30 Aug 2016)

*New* *- Headdress controversy points to bigger problems, First Nations educator says*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/montreal-school-headdress-lajoie-1.3741254



> "I'm slightly concerned that people who don't understand how this is offensive are then going to teach children about Indigenous people."



I'm one of these "people". I just don't understand how this is offensive. If my kids were learning about Germany in school, and the teacher decided to wear Lederhosen, would that be offensive? If they were learning about Japanese culture, would a Kimono be offensive? What about a sari? Or Highland dress?

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm legitimately ignorant; I just don't see how this was offensive. 

Care to shed some light, Lightguns?


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2016)

Concur, the progressive bandwagon is sounding Taps again.  But this story, the alarmed individuals who started it are an example of why our society is degrading.  The PC folks got their names in the news and are going to get their pound of flesh as well.


----------



## dimsum (30 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Concur, the progressive bandwagon is sounding Taps again.  But this story, the alarmed individuals who started it are an example of why our society is degrading.  The PC folks got their names in the news and are going to get their pound of flesh as well.



Judging purely on the article and its pictures, maybe the concern is the eagle feathers?  This is going back a while, but I thought those were awarded for bravery/courage?  So yes, it's a part of headdress, but would it not be almost like a less-extreme form of Stolen Valour?


----------



## Remius (30 Aug 2016)

Some context I guess:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/aboriginal/behind-first-nations-headdresses-1.3506224

So it seems, headdress is earned or gifted. 

People are upset the way we get upset when people who haven't earned medals or the right to wear our uniform do that.  I look at it from that context.

Offensive?  maybe to some, certainly inappropriate.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2016)

The headdress in question is not even a part of Eastern woodland Native culture.  It's a device of plains natives.  It's like Scots complaining about the English playing Scottish bagpipes. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> The headdress in question is not even a part of Eastern woodland Native culture.  It's a device of plains natives.  It's like Scots complaining about the English playing Scottish bagpipes.


It could also be like a Canadian complaining about another Canadian wearing a foreign, but un-earned, medal on a uniform -- where the medal comes from doesn't matter as much as the "unearned honour" element.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2016)

Agree, but if the kids wore paper VCs on Remembrance Day, would you melt down?  

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Remius (30 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> The headdress in question is not even a part of Eastern woodland Native culture.  It's a device of plains natives.  It's like Scots complaining about the English playing Scottish bagpipes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Considering that it was likely bought at the dollar store, it does have some semblance to certain Eastern headdress.  Mikmac, Ojibwa and some Algonquin. and even if it isn't then maybe the teacher should educate herself a bit more if she's going to teach something.

Still innapropriate.


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Aug 2016)

There's no shortage of items a person might wear that have some sort of cultural significance to some group, and no list of the subset of those items which should not be worn.

Do real cowpokes have a point if they demand all non-cowpokes cease wearing western garb meant to convey the image of a cowpoke?

Should a reasonable person assume faux-lumberjack is insulting to people who do work in the wilds?

Is any use of a cross or fish, or humorous modification of either, taboo to all non-Christians?


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Aug 2016)

As long as the Teacher isn't trying to pass themself off as "xxx" and is just wearing a costume or piece thereof from "xxx" for educational purposes and is being respectful,  it's no different than a re-enactor or actor playing a role in costume.  Special interest groups and folks need to be less thin skinned, not everyone is out to get them culturally.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Agree, but if the kids wore paper VCs on Remembrance Day, would you melt down?


Good point.  Me?  Not so much.  Others' mileage may vary, though.


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ,  it's no different than a re-enactor or actor playing a role in costume.



Like finding out Iron Eyes Cody wasn't * , or that James Caan aka Sonny C. isn't actually Italian?

* Native American name controversy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_American_name_controversy#.22Indian.22_and_.22American_Indian.22_.28since_1492.29



			
				Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> Do real cowpokes have a point if they demand all non-cowpokes cease wearing western garb meant to convey the image of a cowpoke?



"This wasn't in the brochure!"

"City folk!"


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good point.  Me?  Not so much.  Others' mileage may vary, though.


Concur, thus the outrage.  First Nations have a numbers of issues to conquer but paper cut outs ain't one of them.  Now I am off to mount a scope on an inline, 60 days to deer season. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (30 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> As long as the Teacher isn't trying to pass themself off as "xxx" and is just wearing a costume or piece thereof from "xxx" for educational purposes and is being respectful,  it's no different than a re-enactor or actor playing a role in costume.  Special interest groups and folks need to be less thin skinned, not everyone is out to get them culturally.



I think part of the problem that some may have is that not all native cultures wear the same garments. So a, presumably white, person wearing the wrong native garb would be akin to a native teaching a class on German culture wearing a kilt and being like, "who cares? You're all the same" We tend to group all natives together in spite of cultural and linguistic differences.

On the flip side, if the teacher's heart was in the right place than it really shouldn't be a huge deal. could be used as more of a teaching experience than a cultural appropriate one.


----------



## Remius (30 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Concur, thus the outrage.  First Nations have a numbers of issues to conquer but paper cut outs ain't one of them.  Now I am off to mount a scope on an inline, 60 days to deer season.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Agreed.  I would suggest that proper education for Canadians about Aboriginal history, culture etc. is one of those issue to conquer though.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Aug 2016)

First Nations aren't exactly promoting themselves very well in the social spotlight. Shouldn't they appreciate these kids are being introduced to something interesting fun and cultural (even if it's not 100% accurate) rather than what they'll probably pick up on in the news about whats going on in reservations?

I'm pretty sure I've seen plastic toy police badges and military medals.  The in thing is to go around being offended and outraged, we must be getting close to remembrance day.


----------



## larry Strong (30 Aug 2016)

It would appear she is a bit of a rabble rouser.......

".....It’s not the first time Dorner has complained about activities at the school....."

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/inappropriate-indigenous-costumes-worn-by-teachers-at-montreal-area-school-raise-parents-ire



Cheers
Larry


----------



## McG (4 Sep 2016)

Angus Ried just published some interesting findings on Canadian thoughts toward political correctness, including some contrasts that set Canadian's apart from our US neighbours.

Majority of Canadians say political correctness has “gone too far” ... but we self-censor anyway.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Sep 2016)

The ENTIRE point of Political Correctness is to promote self censorship and to take various ideas off the table of discussion in the public forum. This is far softer and gentler than using Newspeak and a ruthless Thought Police as described in 1984, but equally pernicious and sadly quite effective.

Want to stop a discussion on a topic? Call the speaker "racist" or accuse them of "xxxphobia". Unless they are totally fearless, have massive internal resources to survive political, social and even economic attack on their person or are card carrying members of the "alt-right" (who's watchwords are "bring it" and brush off accusations of racism and xxxpjobia with "I don't care" and continue speaking), most polite and normal people will stop for fear of being thought of as racist/phobic etc. or the fear of facing reprisals socially and at work.

Sad to say that it takes a man like Donald Trump to smash the walls of Political Correctness or some of the foaming mouthed members of the Alt Right to carry the banner of free speech, but it also shows how deeply entrenched the idea has become, and how much "firepower" it will need to overthrow the idea of PC censorship of speech, thought and ideas in our culture and society.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2016)

Seriously?  This is really BS.  Political Correctness will mean the death of us yet.  The Ontario Liberals are proving themselves to be wack jobs out destroy the province.  Don't take this as being Islamophobic, but more a question of wtf are they thinking and what consideration have they given to other religions, ethnic minorities, etc. and where will it all stop?


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> October declared Islamic Heritage Month in Ontario
> 
> The Canadian Press
> Published Thursday, October 6, 2016 2:44PM EDT
> ...



More on LINK.


There are only twelve (12) months in a year.  There are far more than twelve (12) religions practiced in Canada.


----------



## AbdullahD (6 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seriously?  This is really BS.  Political Correctness will mean the death of us yet.  The Ontario Liberals are proving themselves to be wack jobs out destroy the province.  Don't take this as being Islamophobic, but more a question of wtf are they thinking and what consideration have they given to other religions, ethnic minorities, etc. and where will it all stop?
> 
> 
> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> ...



Ya know George, I kind of have to agree with you. Treat all religions equally should be what is done, I see the good in this but I also recognize the stupidity in it as well.

I am an advocate for a fair and balanced representation of all religions, but you are right. More then 12 religions exist in Canada, so what makes Islam so special? What about Judaism and the issues around Israel?  Sikhs and the religious cleansing they faced in India? Etc etc etc

This is a good thing, I think, in the long run... but we must give equal treatment to all other religious groups in Canada too... pandering to much to any one group, is a sure way to shoot yourself in the foot. Canada has no extreme or rampant Islamophobia issues. Issues do exist, yes, but the general population of Canada is not bigoted or hateful? Whatever the right word is. But issues do exist sadly, but that is always the case a miniscule percent of the population always hates for no reason.

Anyways I think I am more with you on this issue, then against you. But I suspect this is somehow helping with votes. I cant trust politicians lol

Abdullah


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> . But I suspect this is somehow helping with votes. I cant trust politicians lol
> 
> Abdullah



I think when it comes down to it, that is what it is all about; "Vote Buying".


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seriously?  This is really BS.  Political Correctness will mean the death of us yet.  The Ontario Liberals are proving themselves to be wack jobs out destroy the province.  Don't take this as being Islamophobic, but more a question of wtf are they thinking and what consideration have they given to other religions, ethnic minorities, etc. and where will it all stop?



Ummm....publicly funded Catholic schools?  Does that ring a bell?


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Oct 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ummm....publicly funded Catholic schools?  Does that ring a bell?



I know that the government in part subsidizes almost all schools in the 1-12 range. The private Islamic/Christian/Sikh schools I know of all recieve similar funding, in this day an age.

The mistakes or actions of yesteryear I am personally not counting.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> I know that the government in part subsidizes almost all schools in the 1-12 range. The private Islamic/Christian/Sikh schools I know of all recieve similar funding, in this day an age.
> 
> The mistakes or actions of yesteryear I am personally not counting.



I am personally not aware of religious schools outside of Catholic schools which receive public funding here in Ontario, and know for certain (having educated my children in private schools for as long as I could afford to) that Montessori and other schools do not receive any government funding whatsoever. Catholic schools receive public funding as a historical artifact, not through any decision or choice of this government at any rate.


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Oct 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I am personally not aware of religious schools outside of Catholic schools which receive public funding here in Ontario, and know for certain (having educated my children in private schools for as long as I could afford to) that Montessori and other schools do not receive any government funding whatsoever. Catholic schools receive public funding as a historical artifact, not through any decision or choice of this government at any rate.



Okay it looks like it is up to the provinces to decide, if and how they fund private schools... at least from my extremely quick googling. Good to know none the less, this I would think should be standardized. Thanks for making me aware.

https://www.google.ca/search?client=ms-android-bell-ca&ei=Uib3V8njOIykjwPq0ogI&q=private+school+funding+in+canada&oq=private+school+funding+in+&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.2.0i20k1j0l4.4812.10951.0.12787.10.9.1.1.1.0.376.2601.2-3j5.8.0....0...1c.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..2.7.1749...0i7i30k1j0i8i7i30k1j35i39k1j0i8i30k1.b3dkyTGL2NM


----------



## Eaglelord17 (7 Oct 2016)

I think this falls in here, and it legitimately has me scared how close we are coming to a 1984 style of government. 

As far as I see it 'Hate Speech' and 'Hate Crimes' are ways to control society and peoples thoughts and opinions. To me both those laws should be struck down, one for being double jeopardy (Hate Crimes are already crimes in the sense that a hate crime is assault on someone you hate, guess what we already have laws for that, called assault, etc.). The other for being a limitation on our Freedom of Speech and Opinion (main reason is what qualifies as hate speech? What we consider wrong today, could have expanded to include many more ideas and concepts in the future, such as what is being proposed in bill C-16, it is a slippery slope that ends up with a authoritarian style of government or with people afraid to express there thoughts and opinions).

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/u-of-t-professor-attacks-political-correctness-in-video-refuses-to-use-genderless-pronouns

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.3786140/i-m-not-a-bigot-meet-the-u-of-t-prof-who-refuses-to-use-genderless-pronouns-1.3786144


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2016)

Before we all get too hot under the collar on this, just remember how much the majority of us simply ignore or gloss over such other occurrences of similar 'events' such as "Black History Month",  "Aboriginal Week", etc.  [Edit to add a point that has been pointed out to me: One such 'event' is that May is Jewish Heritage Month in Ontario]

As I said in my original post; there are only twelve months in a year.  There are far more than twelve religions celebrated in Canada, more than twelve ethnic groups, and way more than twelve of any other group or ideal to pick one for each month and not alienate someone else. 

It is a Political Party having a "Feel Good Moment" (or) trying to apologize for a perceived past sin to garner votes.  In this case, the Ontario NDP and Liberal Parties.

I do find it interesting that with the rise of Antisemitism among small groups of ignorant Millennials and university students, that no mention is being made at any level of Government.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Regarding, "October declared Islamic Heritage Month in Ontario".

Perhaps it's the provincial government's way of saying, "We are sorry. Please forgive us, and don't forget to vote for us." ?

Muslim community taking the lead in latest round of Ontario sex-education protests
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/muslim-community-taking-the-lead-in-latest-round-of-ontario-sex-education-protests


----------



## Flavus101 (7 Oct 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the general public simply ignore these "special" months and treat them as window dressing? 

I could not tell you when black history month is, nor could I have told you that May was Jewish heritage month. That does not make me a racist or a bigot. It simply means that I don't care that the powers that be have decided to dedicate a month to you. I can't wait for the day that whites become the minority and a white history month is enacted, that would really bring things full circle and just complete (what I view as) this ridiculousness. 

To me this is special snowflake creating at it's finest.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Oct 2016)

Bit of a difference here, George.

AFAIK, "Black History Month", "Aboriginal Week", and the likes are movements that start in the actual communities they represent and grow over time into an accepted and recognized celebration of these communities. They do not rely on legislation for their existence, even though they may eventually get recognition through a formal motion adopted by the appropriate legislative assembly.

Here we are talking about a politician driven initiative - not a community one - not called for and sort of imposing this "month" on a religion that hasn't asked for it. At least, unless somebody tells me otherwise, I have not been aware, so far, in Canada of any movement by the Muslim communities for a special month of recognition or "cultural" activity.

Also, this declaration, to me, smacks of anti-semitism: There is no way in ... well, hell ... that these legislators can ignore (or ought to ignore if they decide to play on the religious field of play) that October is the month that encompasses most (and the more important ones) Jewish high-holidays.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the general public simply ignore these "special" months and treat them as window dressing?



Like the tempest the other day over Guest Flags. Maybe it was a slow news day? But, does anyone really notice?
http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=b3097aac783a1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD&vgnextchannel=7bbdb3066f9e1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Oct 2016)

Wow! Look at all the ceremonies associated with the raising of these flags.

I bet there is half a dozen city workers, if not  more, whose sole job is to plan for and execute these "ceremonial rising of the flags". Thank the gods they don't ask the CF for a ceremonial guard for each one of them.  ;D


----------



## Flavus101 (7 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Like the tempest the other day over Guest Flags. Maybe it was a slow news day? But, does anyone really notice?
> http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=b3097aac783a1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD&vgnextchannel=7bbdb3066f9e1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD



I definitely wouldn't have known about the Vancouver flag raising thing if it wasn't posted here. It was interesting to learn that there is a flag pole dedicated for these guest flags and the frequency that it is used. I still view it as window dressing and another expense to tax payers that is not necessary.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Bit of a difference here, George.



Not really.  All of these have to start somewhere, and I highly doubt that all started anywhere else than in some community.  Eventually a politician will pick up with their cause and promote it.  I am sure that politicians at all levels of government have better things to do than sit around dreaming up some sort of 'holiday' or 'celebratory event'.  Those ideas have to be brought to them by the concerned parties.  To garner the favour of their electorate, the politician will run with it.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I bet there is half a dozen city workers, if not  more, whose sole job is to plan for and execute these "ceremonial rising of the flags". Thank the gods they don't ask the CF for a ceremonial guard for each one of them.



No need to bother the CAF, we have our own municipal Ceremonial / Honour Guard units!


----------



## a_majoor (28 Oct 2016)

For the win!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2016)

And now for a few words from Rex Murphy:

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/800650819875


----------



## a_majoor (13 Nov 2016)

How do we recognize Political correctness and fight against its corrosive effects?

From the comments of one blog we get this:



> Try "The Progressive Virus" or "A Look Inside The Playbook" by Dr. Anthony Napoleon. "A Look Inside The Playbook" lists "Marxist Operations Manual" right on the cover. It's under 120 pages and covers about 20 techniques Marxists use to alter our culture.



and [color=black0SJW's always lie[/color] by Vox Day

Knowing and recognizing the tools they use is the first step in fighting back against Political Correctness.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Dec 2016)

We're teaching university students lies. An interview with Dr Jordan Anderson (U of T).


http://www.c2cjournal.ca/2016/12/were-teaching-university-students-lies-an-interview-with-dr-jordan-peterson/

If you only read one article in full this month, I urge you all to read this one. In it, Dr. Anderson convincing argues the dangers facing Canadian society from both Bill C-16 and the totalitarian tendencies imbedded within Canadian Universities.


----------



## Ajacied34 (2 Feb 2017)

SeaKing Tacco is not lying,

The majority of these political science, anthropology/sociology/psychology arts streams are very pro cultural marxism/left-wing/political correctness

Thankfully I chose the economics stream where this kind of stuff is irrelevant but this whole political correctness bit has gone too far to the point where you just feel bad for these kids. 

Case and point, I was browsing my Facebook this afternoon and stumbled upon someone who was 'outraged' and by the sounds of it emotionally shaken because he came across a faded 'heil hitler' scribble in the university bathroom while he was defecating and pointed out that because of this Nazism and white nationalism is alive and rampant at our university...

He didn't even scribble over top of it. :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2017)

I try not to worry.  There is a whole "real world" waiting for these human My Little Ponies once they are done their studies.  And it is full of violence, intolerance and people willing to punch someone in the face for "reason X".  They'll either buck up or they'll spend their life like this.


----------



## Remius (2 Feb 2017)

Not sure if this would fall under the political correctness section but I'm not sure I like this.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/citizenship-oath-indigenous-treaties-1.3963508


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Feb 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I try not to worry.  There is a whole "real world" waiting for these human My Little Ponies once they are done their studies.  And it is full of violence, intolerance and people willing to punch someone in the face for "reason X".  They'll either buck up or they'll spend their life like this.



My generation was raised with Bugs Bunny and Road Runner versus Yosemite Sam and Wile E. Coyote. The more recent ones were raised on Barney the Dinosaur and Dora the Explorer.

I'll take Bugs bunny and Road Runner any time! (And, no - none of us were stupid enough to think you could jump off a cliff or use a small umbrella to protect yourself from a falling anvil and live to tell the tale).


----------



## Flavus101 (2 Feb 2017)

Remius said:
			
		

> Not sure if this would fall under the political correctness section but I'm not sure I like this.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/citizenship-oath-indigenous-treaties-1.3963508



I know I don't.

I'm curious why they feel the need to bring attention to one aspect of the laws of Canada?

The Oath already includes obeying Canada's laws, which the treaties (that are still to be observed) are a part of.

This whole bending over backwards for the Indigenous is ridiculous. They are now Canadians like it or not and should not receive special benefits over another Canadian Citizen.

History is written by the victors. - Winston Churchill


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> My generation was raised with Bugs Bunny and Road Runner versus Yosemite Sam and Wile E. Coyote. The more recent ones were raised on Barney the Dinosaur and Dora the Explorer.
> 
> I'll take Bugs bunny and Road Runner any time! (And, no - none of us were stupid enough to think you could jump off a cliff or use a small umbrella to protect yourself from a falling anvil and live to tell the tale).



Are you suggesting that 'todays generation' are weaker, mentally and physically, than generations before them?  I DON'T BELIEVE IT.   ;D











 :facepalm:  We're fucked in the near future...I swear.   :facepalm:


----------



## Ajacied34 (2 Feb 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that 'todays generation' are weaker, mentally and physically, than generations before them?  I DON'T BELIEVE IT.   ;D
> 
> :facepalm:  We're ****ed in the near future...I swear.   :facepalm:




Just wait until we get into positions of power, its only a matter of time before the mess is replaced with a safespace. :rofl: 

 :facepalm:


----------



## Brad Sallows (2 Feb 2017)

>Not sure if this would fall under the political correctness section but I'm not sure I like this.

It's awesome.  More recent immigrants are required to explicitly acknowledge that their citizenship is "second tier" - that they will have a duty to pay rents indefinitely - compared to a group of earlier immigrants.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Feb 2017)

Winning the popular vote since 2016.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Feb 2017)

So, that's what happens when you fall into a barrel of dicks.    :nod:


----------



## a_majoor (15 Feb 2017)

The CBC's passion for political correctness will land them where the American news media is soon enough (80% or more Americans no longer trust the Legacy media for accurate information: the "Fake News" meme rebounded and struck down CNN, the NYT and the rest of the establishment media):


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2017)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The CBC's passion for political correctness will land them where the American news media is soon enough (80% or more Americans no longer trust the Legacy media for accurate information: the "Fake News" meme rebounded and struck down CNN, the NYT and the rest of the establishment media):


And are you saying The Rebel et. al. share ALL the facts?  Or only those their audience want to hear?


----------



## a_majoor (15 Feb 2017)

What Ezra wants to do with his money is up to him, and if you don't like his work, then simply don't click. CBC on the other hand, is in our pockets for a billion/year, and we pay for the other legacy TV news through bundled cable subscriptions. Being forced to pay for the privilege of listening to lies is changing people's attitudes (as Europeans and Americans have discovered over the last few years).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Feb 2017)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The CBC's passion for political correctness will land them where the American news media is soon enough (80% or more Americans no longer trust the Legacy media for accurate information: the "Fake News" meme rebounded and struck down CNN, the NYT and the rest of the establishment media):



Passion for political correctness?

Like advertising jobs but stipulating 'no Caucasians need apply'. Or Shaun Majumder’s Beige Power rap?


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2017)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> What Ezra wants to do with his money is up to him, and if you don't like his work, then simply don't click.





			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> CBC on the other hand, is in our pockets for a billion/year, and we pay for the other legacy TV news through bundled cable subscriptions. Being forced to pay for the privilege of listening to lies is changing people's attitudes (as Europeans and Americans have discovered over the last few years).


On the tax $ going to CBC, we're stuck with it -- a Conservative majority didn't defund it, so I guess it's here to stay.  As for its content ...


> ... if you don't like (the) work, then simply don't click (watch/listen) ...


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2017)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> 80% or more Americans no longer trust the Legacy media for accurate information


Source?


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2017)

I read this,

"...in 2016, only 20 percent of Americans said they trust newspapers. Trust in television news has charted much the same course, and it fares only slightly better in 2016, with 21 percent trust."
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/americans-dont-trust-their-institutions-anymore/

A far cry from A. M. Rosenthal's 56 years at the New York Times.
His epitaph inscribed on his grave marker, "He kept the paper straight," was chosen to memorialize his efforts at the NYT to deliver unbiased news.

He used to tell his reporters, "You can [make love to] an elephant if you want to, but if you do you can't cover the circus."


----------



## a_majoor (16 Feb 2017)

One of the reasons I like Insrtapundit (besides sharing Glenn Reynold's political orientation) is news items get dissected and covered by multiple sources.

I can see items from American Legacy media, Blogs, the Jerusalem Post, National Post, Der Speigal, the Guardian and a host of magazines from all over the world in a "one stop shop".

Of course the commentary is generally libertarian/conservative/right/alt-right in tone, but the occasional Progressive troll comments, and I haven't seen Instapundit ban people for taking the opposite track in comments (although I may have missed it as well)

I'm thinking this may actually be the model for well informed information consumers to follow, maybe with Instapundit like blogs covering specific global regions, industries or cultural endeavours so people with specific interests can get a more holistic view. Army.ca actually is a good model for a military themed blog in terms of being quite broad ranging and covering things from multiple angles.


----------



## Brad Sallows (18 Feb 2017)

>... if you don't like (the) work, then simply don't click (watch/listen) ...

That shouldn't apply to the CBC, except to the extent that the fraction of its content people don't care for should be approximately equal across the political spectrum.  As a child (1970's) I heard and read nicknames of the CBC - "Pravda Canada", "Communist Broadcasting Corporation".  Whatever is tolerated that allows such perceptions to develop is wrong; the CBC should not be that partisan.  If the CBC doesn't have roughly equal levels of support among people affiliated with teams Red, Blue, and Orange, it should be privatized.

It might simply mean the CBC's main organs just need to turn off all of the political opinion spouts and stick to straight investigative journalism.  No more outrage over what Harper, or Trump, or anyone else said.  Just report what they said.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2017)

In a nutshell Brad, that's what it's always been about with the CBC. No state television can rise above party politics, which is normally those governments that offer them lots of money and bonuses. One only needs to look at how many regular individuals, at CBC, that are wearing the Order of Canada or how many have been seconded right to government jobs when they leave the CBC.

It is impossible for them to report just the facts. They put the government political spin on it for the people that pay them. It's not the individual stories or facts that matter. It is the social conditioning and lack of interpretation, other than the party line. In the case of CBC, their masters are Laurentien Elites. It's more about how the government will solve a problem, the PMs feelings, the thespian outrage instead of the individual that brought the problem into the public eye. Unless the perp is integral to the agenda, IE: race, religion, political persuasion etc. These days, if it plays to sensationalism and allows the government to forward their agenda, it's used. If a caucasian went into a synagogue and killed a number of people with a .22 Cooey. The shooter will be branded as an alt-right, anti-semite that legally obtained that .22. Within days the government will be crowing about the availability of those firearms. The medium changes. It's no longer about the shooting, but the governments plan to curtail sale of .22 cal rifles. And the CBC will dutifully say whatever the PMO says. It has nothing to do with the fact that the shooter was mentally unbalanced, off his meds and would have picked a shopping mall if he'd seen that first. And like Polytechnique, they will drag it out over next 100 years to further their agenda. You'll hear the mosque shooting in Parliament every time the Liberals want to talk about tolerance towards muslims. It's not muslims we are against. We are against the barbaric culture that islam perpetrates, not the people. But that's not the message the government wants you to concentrate on, so they spin it as a racism problem. If they were called upon to defend the culture, they would be thrown out of power. Much easier to let the religion aspects stay off the table and talk about the, supposed, human plight.

"The medium is the message" - Marshall McLuhan 


edit: spelling.


----------



## Jed (19 Feb 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> In a nutshell Brad, that's what it's always been about with the CBC. No state television can rise above party politics, which is normally those governments that offer them lots of money and bonuses. One only needs to look at how many regular individuals, at CBC, that are wearing the Order of Canada or how many have been seconded right to government jobs when they leave the CBC.
> 
> It is impossible for them to report just the facts. They put the government political spin on it for the people that pay them. It's not the individual stories or facts that matter. It is the social conditioning and lack of interpretation, other than the party line. In the case of CBC, their masters are Laurentien Elites. It's more about how the government will solve a problem, the PMs feelings, the thespian outrage instead of the individual that brought the problem into the public eye. Unless the perp is integral to the agenda, IE: race, religion, political persuasion etc. These days, if it plays to sensationalism and allows the government to forward their agenda, it's used. If a caucasian went into a synagogue and killed a number of people with a .22 Cooey. The shooter will be branded as an alt-right, anti-semite that legally obtained that .22. Within days the government will be crowing about the availability of those firearms. The medium changes. It's no longer about the shooting, but the governments plan to curtail sale of .22 cal rifles. And the CBC will dutifully say whatever the PMO says. It has nothing to do with the fact that the shooter was mentally unbalanced, off his meds and would have picked a shopping mall if he'd seen that first. And like Polytechnique, they will drag it out over next 100 years to further their agenda. You'll hear the mosque shooting in Parliament every time the Liberals want to talk about tolerance towards muslims. It's not muslims we are against. We are against the barbaric culture that islam perpetrates, not the people. But that's not the message the government wants you to concentrate on, so they spin it as a racism problem. If they were called upon to defend the culture, they would be thrown out of power. Much easier to let the religion aspects stay off the table and talk about the, supposed, human plight.
> 
> ...



Man, I could not expressed my point of view better than if I would have written it myself.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Feb 2017)

How to fight Political Correctness. We need to see more of this by our own politicians and others, to shatter the illusion (or Narrative) and get some actual debate on serious subjects (like here!)

https://spectator.org/trump-is-beating-the-media-at-its-own-game/



> *The left’s own politics by shorthand is now being turned against it.*
> 
> Once asked by an aide to respond to a letter to the editor from one of his critics, Vladimir Lenin refused, saying: “Why should we bother to reply to Kautsky? He would reply to us, and we would have to reply to his reply. There’s no end to that. It will be quite enough for us to announce that Kautsky is a traitor to the working class, and everyone will understand everything.”
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (20 Mar 2017)

The end point of Political Correctness was always to silence the opposition. Now people are refusing to be silenced, and the Left does not like it:

http://dailycaller.com/2017/03/13/the-totalitarian-consensus/



> *The Totalitarian Consensus*
> David Krayden
> Contributor
> 4:34 PM 03/13/2017
> ...


----------



## mariomike (20 Mar 2017)

Regarding the above post,

Any predictions as to how future historians will rank the current occupant of the White House, compared to his predecessor?
https://www.google.ca/search?q=obama+12th&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1536&bih=723&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A2%2F1%2F2017%2Ccd_max%3A&tbm=#spf=1


----------



## a_majoor (21 Mar 2017)

Future historians, if they are honest, will compare measurable results such as economic growth, labour participation rates, inflation and so on. It will be more difficult to assess things like foreign policy since starting conditions are different each time, but certainly President Trump laid out a series of ambitious goals, so future historians can assess how well did he do in achieving them. Certainly anyone reading some future history might have to take into account the historian's background; I suspect a traditional academic historian from a Blue State will write a much different history than someone from a Red State background. Time also changes perspectives,  Amity Shlaes "The Forgotten Man" will seem quite shocking to people brought up with the "conventional" narrative of the Great Depression, FDR and the New Deal, even though all the evidence she cites has been in the archives for decades.

Ask again in 2020, and 2024.


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2017)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Ask again in 2020, and 2024.



Hopefully, his ratings will improve,

"The 37% of Americans who approved of Trump’s job performance in a Saturday Gallup poll was lower than at any point during Barack Obama’s two terms."
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/historic-approval-ratings-trump-bad-week-article-1.3003732


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2017)

Same NYDailynews?

"Clinton has major lead over Trump in poll taken days after final debat"
"Despite scandals and two unpopular presidential candidates, history shows Hillary Clinton will win"
"Clinton takes lead over Trump in latest election poll"

Misinformation is now a full time business, polls are about as trustworthy as a Wainwright D-1  sickchit.


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2017)

Gallup: "Trump's approval tanks and hits a point that Barrack Obama never reached."
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=nTLRWLHTJ8eC8QenkYCwAg&gws_rd=ssl#tbs=qdr:w&q=trump+obama+37+gallup&&spf=1

"Donald Trump lost the popular vote by a bigger margin than any other US president in history."

"Trump’s Electoral College Victory Ranks 46th in 58 Elections."

Good luck in 2020!


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2017)

*wrong thread


----------



## QV (21 Mar 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Misinformation is now a full time business, polls are about as trustworthy as a Wainwright D-1  sickchit.



Agreed.


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Misinformation is now a full time business, polls are about as trustworthy as a Wainwright D-1  sickchit.



Regarding trust,

"Now he’s President, and he needs support beyond the Breitbart cheering section that will excuse anything." 

"Two months into his Presidency, Gallup has Mr. Trump’s approval rating at 39%. No doubt Mr. Trump considers that fake news, but if he doesn’t show more respect for the truth most Americans may conclude he’s a fake President."

Wall Street Journal
Mar. 22, 2017


----------

